# Newbie with question about heat



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I noticed one of my does has got a milky discharge, is this normal when going out of heat or is this something I need to call the vet about now? I feel silly but I did take a few pictures but not sure how to put them on. Thanks for your help!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes they do or I should say they can get a discharge.

Do you have a photo bucket account? If not set one up. They are free. If you need you can send them to me and I will do it for you. [email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes a milky white discharge can be from a heat or remnants of having been bred (I only say this because you said the buck was chasing your doe the other day -- he could have bred her without you seeing)


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

She has had the discharge for about a day and a half now. I have been alternating the girls and he with being in there playpen and being in the meadow, half day for each. We are working on a separate area for him but that is next to the girls so they can still be near each other as whichever is out in the meadow hangs around that area anyhow. Now I am a little worried if she did get pregnant, should I count about 150 days and subract maybe three to see when her date may be if in fact she was bred that way if i do see signs of her bred I should know when to expect her to kid? Also if she is only 8 months is this going to be a terrible thing for her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its not the best but she wont die from being in kid now

yes i would coutn 150 days for a due date jsut in case


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

There are plenty of breeders that breed their does around 8 or 9 months- as long as she is a good size I wouldn't worry about her age


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I will try and get pics up or on photobucket to show my three "babies" lol. I will count 150 days and take off about 2 to give a predate in case she was bred a day or two ago. How long until I might notice changes for possible pregnancy?


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

If this is a pygmy, breeders generally like to wait until after a year to mate them, as this breed tends to mature a bit later than say, NDs which can easily be bred at 8/9 months.
But if she's a good size she'll probably do fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

3 months is about the time you can notice udder starting and start feeling for kids


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all of their suggestions and help! We are going to wether our billy and will use a friends billy to breed next year. We just cannot figure out a place for him that he would not get into their pen and the kids love him to death so, we will make it so he can live with the girls happily :clap:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

A white discharge is normal anytime a doe goes out of heat even if not bred. Just a sign of ovulation happening. 

If you learn to breed AI you have to learn about all that as it is critical whether you will be successful. The beginning of the heat cycle the mucus is clear but closer to ovulation time it gets white streaks which are easy to detect on the speculum. You want to do an AI breeding at the time when there is both clear and some white(near ovulation). After ovulation all white is too late. Too early the weakened previously frozen semen will not live long enough to survive until ovulation.


----------

